# SeaArk and G3 in the river. Vid of a 20lb Striper catch



## H20hawgs (May 11, 2015)

Met up with a buddy and ran the river Sunday. Here is a vid of a 20lber a buddy caught before dark. Seems the bigger fish showed up after dark. We were using gizzard shad again or Striper crack!

Vid link below:

https://youtu.be/fGE6R96lG0I


----------



## Djknyork (May 11, 2015)

Dam you guys are killing em lol congrats!


----------



## H20hawgs (May 11, 2015)

Djknyork said:


> Dam you guys are killing em lol congrats!


I wouldn't say killing them... We threw them all back :LOL2: 
I boated one bigger when the sun set but no light for video. It was a Striper dance in the dark  
River fishing is just now starting. Hopefully we can land some giant in Georgia on video. It's so much better fishing the rivers in peace instead of the lakes around here in chaos!


----------

